
Sony Expects Operating Profit to Surge to $4.5B - deafcalculus
https://www.wsj.com/articles/sony-expects-operating-profit-to-surge-to-4-5-billion-1493360553
======
achow
Remarkable comeback.

 _Sony 's operating profit has exceeded Yen500 billion ($4.5B) only once, when
it booked a record Yen525.7 billion in the fiscal year ended March 1998_

------
MarkMc
I'm pleasantly surprised. For the last 10 years the only financial news from
Sony was negative.

I find it interesting that Sony owned PlayStation and Sony Pictures yet was
never interested in developing a streaming video service like Netflix.

~~~
hbosch
Playstation is in the streaming business with their Vue product. Not on demand
like Netflix, but a leader in streaming cable.

------
sotojuan
From the gaming side, PS4 is doing great both financially and game-wise,
particularly this year.

